# Samba & Windows 98

## b1ind

I have two computers networked via a linksys router here.  What I would like is for my gentoo laptop to give access to my windows98 computer such that the windows computer can upload files for testing web pages.  Ideally, I would like to have the /home/peter dir shared for this purpose.  I have had minor success, but I am inevitably plagued by permission problems.

Samba is working as expected, as is Apache.  I have set up the 'peter' account with useradd, and I have not touched the created dir at all (no chown, or chmod).  I really need help with my permissions, so if anyone has any suggestions, could you please be verbose in your postings.

Thanks alot

----------

## Cr0t

This is one way to do it..

```
[global]

        server string = foo BoX

        netbios name = fooBOx

        map to guest = Bad User

        guest account = foo

        os level = 2

        guest ok = yes

        security = share

        socket options = TCP_NODELAY

        interfaces = 192.168.2.2/255.255.255.0

[foo]

        comment = foobar

        path = /home/foo/foo

        read only = yes

        public = yes

```

----------

## Nitro

 *b1ind wrote:*   

> I have set up the 'peter' account with useradd, and I have not touched the created dir at all (no chown, or chmod).  I really need help with my permissions, so if anyone has any suggestions, could you please be verbose in your postings.
> 
> 

 

Did you add the user 'peter' to samba?  Take a peek at smbpasswd.  You need both a system user (useradd, like you did), and then you need to tell samba about it/enable it with smbpasswd.

Try that, if that fails, grab the logs from /var/log/samba/ and share them with us, along with your config.

----------

